# HVLP help



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Routerforums,
I have not posted here in a long while and I'm in a bit of a pickle right now. I'm currently doing a partial remodel to a home I just purchased, including all trim, doors and wainscoting. I'm pretty set on doing everything myself and I am looking to purchase a multi use HVLP system so I can paint all my trim, and then, when time permits use it for many other finishing projects I have in the works.
Right now I'm looking at a Graco FinishPro HVLP 7.0 Paint Sprayer (Can't post URL). I've talked to a painter friend who said they use the typical house sprayers that have the bucket feed, and HVLP for clear coats.
My question is , can I use this, or a similar HVLP system to paint my trim with good results, or am I just barking up the wrong tree trying to get too much use out of a specific purpose tool?
Any insight, or experiences will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike

Paint Sprayers Plus - Lowest Prices On Paint Sprayers All NEW Graco FinishPro HVLP 7.0 Paint Sprayer

That looks quite an expensive unit. I've been looking at
Earlex Spray Station HV3500 HVLP System | Earlex HVLP Spray Finishing Guns

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Haggus said:


> Hi Routerforums,
> I have not posted here in a long while and I'm in a bit of a pickle right now. I'm currently doing a partial remodel to a home I just purchased, including all trim, doors and wainscoting. I'm pretty set on doing everything myself and I am looking to purchase a multi use HVLP system so I can paint all my trim, and then, when time permits use it for many other finishing projects I have in the works.
> Right now I'm looking at a Graco FinishPro HVLP 7.0 Paint Sprayer (Can't post URL). I've talked to a painter friend who said they use the typical house sprayers that have the bucket feed, and HVLP for clear coats.
> My question is , can I use this, or a similar HVLP system to paint my trim with good results, or am I just barking up the wrong tree trying to get too much use out of a specific purpose tool?
> Any insight, or experiences will be greatly appreciated, thanks.


Looks like a nice unit and sized about right for the job you are looking at. I have the Earlex 3500 and it is a great unit for small jobs but only will push about 10 ft of hose. I had to move it several times and carry it around doing a 7 ft picnic table. The Earlex is a wonderful machine but not a "whole house" proposition, at least not very efficiently. I also have a bucket feed airless, likely similar to the one your contractor friend has, and in my opinion, the Graco will give a much better finish coat. Could be why the contractor uses one for the clear coat. I also don't find the Earlex to be particularly "purpose built" other than to spray liquids. I have used mine for both heavy bodied exterior latex and semi-solid exterior stain. Naturally, appropriate tips and thinning was implemented. For thinning, I thinned for the airless sprayer and used the same paint with no further thinning in the HVLP. In short, I think you have a solid plan. The Graco is about 5X the cost of the Earlex but has much more capacity.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

FWIW, I bought an Earlex 5000 a few months ago, when Woodcraft had them on sale. It did a fine job painting some closet shelving with latex for a neighbor as its first use. I'm not sure I'd put it to "commercial" use, however. 

Buy Earlex Spray Station Pro Professional HVLP Spraying Station at Woodcraft.com


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm watching this with interest. I have a whole house to paint, primer and finish coats, inside and out.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> I'm watching this with interest. I have a whole house to paint, primer and finish coats, inside and out.


Minimum 50' hose and gun swivel:
SprayTech 1620 Paint Sprayer, Apex 2 (New) - Airless Paint Sprayers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wagner Paint Crew Heavy Duty Sprayer

=========


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Minimum 50' hose and gun swivel:
> SprayTech 1620 Paint Sprayer, Apex 2 (New) - Airless Paint Sprayers


John:

I had occasion to work with a lawyer from behind the iron curtain during the "cold war." He related how the local tractor factory would "borrow" the fire department truck once a week and drive down the rows of freshly made tractors and "spray paint" them. Your comment reminded me of his stories.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> John:
> 
> I had occasion to work with a lawyer from behind the iron curtain during the "cold war." He related how the local tractor factory would "borrow" the fire department truck once a week and drive down the rows of freshly made tractors and "spray paint" them. Your comment reminded me of his stories.


Guess I'm gettin dense in my old age.... don't get it


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Guess I'm gettin dense in my old age....


Nope! My attempts at humour sometimes fall flat on my face. Sorry.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I did ! In Romania, when I was working there, they were looking forward to getting radios in the ambulances to stop them disappearing for hours at a time delivering meat to the butchers !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Haggus (Mar 25, 2009)

*Update*

Hi all, I have a little update on the ability of the Graco 7.0 HVLP systems ability to apply paint to trim and doors. While I am still not finished, and do not have pics yet, I can say it works just fine as a finish sprayer for paint. I am using Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200 super gloss paint. I have found I need to dilute the paint by about 20% with Flotrol to get a smooth even spray, and I am using a number 6 needle set. I could probably drop down to a 5, but if it ain't broke, I'm not going to fix it. I can see however that the typical bucket/cap sprayer would be more efficient, but I would have no use for it after I am done. Ill get some shots of the doors as soon as I can so you can judge for yourselves.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Haggus said:


> Hi all, I have a little update on the ability of the Graco 7.0 HVLP systems ability to apply paint to trim and doors. While I am still not finished, and do not have pics yet, I can say it works just fine as a finish sprayer for paint. I am using Sherwin Williams Pro Mar 200 super gloss paint. I have found I need to dilute the paint by about 20% with Flotrol to get a smooth even spray, and I am using a number 6 needle set. I could probably drop down to a 5, but if it ain't broke, I'm not going to fix it. I can see however that the typical bucket/cap sprayer would be more efficient, but I would have no use for it after I am done. Ill get some shots of the doors as soon as I can so you can judge for yourselves.


HI Mike, thanks for the update. Sounds good but I think you are pushing the Floetrol, if you get to much in it will start to affect the sheen. Once I start getting to high with Floetrol, I start thinning with water mixed with a couple of drops of dish liquid. The dish liquid is also a surfactant which helps a bit. Like you said though, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". 
I've found HVLP to be considerably slower than an airless sprayer but substantially faster than brush and roller with superior results over either.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John,

Have you tried any of the new "compliant" guns? They're purported to be the commercial industry's answer to HVLP requirements, matching the high transfer rateof HVLP with the speed and (because of their higher atomization pressure) orange peel resistance of a conventional gun.

Jim


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> John,
> 
> Have you tried any of the new "compliant" guns? They're purported to be the commercial industry's answer to HVLP requirements, matching the high transfer rateof HVLP with the speed and (because of their higher atomization pressure) orange peel resistance of a conventional gun.
> 
> Jim


HI Jim - Not really - don't really do enough of it nor do it professionally to justify much more than the hundred bucks or so I have tied up already..... at least at the moment.... always lookin though


----------

